# When a new beginner rider, bad to take lessons from two stables?



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I think having two people teaching you would actually make you a better rider. Getting two different opinions, and hearing things said two different ways will allow you to develop an open mind towards the wisdom you can find all over the horse world. Plus you'll get to ride more often which will defiantly speed up your progress.


----------



## trynottofall (Feb 23, 2011)

having 2 people give you lessons would be beneficial. If you were able to get lessons from two different people then that would be great. The different teaching styles would open you up to more details. If after a little bit you just wanted to stay with one barn then you can just stop going to the other barn. It would be better then just relying on one place to get lessons.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

wishingforahorse said:


> I'm a beginner rider, and have only had 2 lessons. Things with my dad aren't going too great, and I haven't seen him for 2 weeks. He owns a horse stable, so that is where I get to have lessons. My family is really pressuring me into taking lessons at another stable, that I was originally going to go to. In a way I want to, because I don't want to have to rely on my dad. But if I call this stable and take lessons at it, I would still be riding at my dad's place.
> 
> I'm worried that I'll become a bad rider if two people are teaching me.
> 
> So is it a good idea or not?


I'm a little confused. Will your Dad be giving you lessons? If you're not getting along & haven't seen him for weeks what is going to change? You need consistancy as a new rider.
Anyway, I wouldn't suggest a new rider to take lessons at 2 different places. Maybe take lessons & practice what you learned at your Dad's place. You'll have a hard enough time trying to remember everything & no two people teach exactly alike & it could get confusing for you.
You don't want to spend your lessons saying or thinking,"But that's not what so & so said."
Try to spend some time watching lessons at each barn & decide which style of teaching will work best for you. Watch other riders take lessons & see which one appeals most to you. Some instructors are more lax while others may be detailed oriented.
You may have less tension not riding with your Dad, but only you can decide that.


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

natisha said:


> I'm a little confused. Will your Dad be giving you lessons? If you're not getting along & haven't seen him for weeks what is going to change? You need consistancy as a new rider.
> Anyway, I wouldn't suggest a new rider to take lessons at 2 different places. Maybe take lessons & practice what you learned at your Dad's place. You'll have a hard enough time trying to remember everything & no two people teach exactly alike & it could get confusing for you.
> You don't want to spend your lessons saying or thinking,"But that's not what so & so said."
> Try to spend some time watching lessons at each barn & decide which style of teaching will work best for you. Watch other riders take lessons & see which one appeals most to you. Some instructors are more lax while others may be detailed oriented.
> You may have less tension not riding with your Dad, but only you can decide that.


My dad has given me 2 lessons so far, and I'm supposed to see him once every week. The plan was that he would give me a lesson every time I see him. He hasn't seen me in 2 weeks, and I want to get a lesson every week. I'm not gonna wait for him to finally decide when he wants to see me, because I really want to ride.

If I call a stable that I've been interested in, I'll be able to take lessons there. But when I do see my dad, my dad will want to give me a lesson at his place as well. So I was worried that if I get lessons from two different people..I'll become a bad rider. I also don't want my dad to get mad at me for riding some where else.


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

Sophie19 said:


> I think having two people teaching you would actually make you a better rider. Getting two different opinions, and hearing things said two different ways will allow you to develop an open mind towards the wisdom you can find all over the horse world. Plus you'll get to ride more often which will defiantly speed up your progress.





trynottofall said:


> having 2 people give you lessons would be beneficial. If you were able to get lessons from two different people then that would be great. The different teaching styles would open you up to more details. If after a little bit you just wanted to stay with one barn then you can just stop going to the other barn. It would be better then just relying on one place to get lessons.


I think that I'm going to call the stable and ask if I can visit.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

wishingforahorse said:


> My dad has given me 2 lessons so far, and I'm supposed to see him once every week. The plan was that he would give me a lesson every time I see him. He hasn't seen me in 2 weeks, and I want to get a lesson every week. I'm not gonna wait for him to finally decide when he wants to see me, because I really want to ride.
> 
> If I call a stable that I've been interested in, I'll be able to take lessons there. But when I do see my dad, my dad will want to give me a lesson at his place as well. So I was worried that if I get lessons from two different people..I'll become a bad rider. I also don't want my dad to get mad at me for riding some where else.


You won't become a bad rider, a little mixed up maybe, unless both places are on the exact same page which is doubtful. Beginning riding is a progression, as you master one step you go on from there. It's sometimes easier to work with one person who knows where you're at.
If your Dad has a lesson program can you book a time just for that?
It's always good to check out your options. Good luck & have fun.


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

natisha said:


> You won't become a bad rider, a little mixed up maybe, unless both places are on the exact same page which is doubtful. Beginning riding is a progression, as you master one step you go on from there. It's sometimes easier to work with one person who knows where you're at.
> If your Dad has a lesson program can you book a time just for that?
> It's always good to check out your options. Good luck & have fun.


I could book a time with my dad for a lesson, but it's not a good idea. My mom has offered to pay for me to take lessons at this other stable. She doesn't want anything to do with my dad, and if I booked a lesson..she would be the one driving me..


----------



## farmgirl55 (Feb 28, 2011)

It will probably be beneficial for you to be taught by two instructors with various methods of training as they may both pick out styles suitable to your way of learning. It is always a great thing to ride as many different horses as possible too, makes you a much better rider, I wouldn't worry too much about it and enjoy the oportunity while you can , many people in the UK have lessons with their fave instructor then will go to clinics and have a different one ever so often , good luck xxx


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I would never take a lesson from a parent of mine, just like I would never expect to teach my own kids. _

_My theory is that parents will push kids past what they are capable of before a coach would. Yes, a coach is supposed to push and challenge you, but it is much easier to say "No, this is not comfortable, I am not ready" to a coach, then to your parent. _


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> _I would never take a lesson from a parent of mine, just like I would never expect to teach my own kids. _
> 
> _My theory is that parents will push kids past what they are capable of before a coach would. Yes, a coach is supposed to push and challenge you, but it is much easier to say "No, this is not comfortable, I am not ready" to a coach, then to your parent. _


My dad isn't really the one that actually gives the lesson. His girlfriend and an instructor does. My dad is watching the whole time though, and gives advice.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_So he is still a driving influence behind what his girlfriend and the instructor teach you if the barn belongs to him. Sideline coaching is just as bad as back seat driving._


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> _So he is still a driving influence behind what his girlfriend and the instructor teach you if the barn belongs to him. Sideline coaching is just as bad as back seat driving._


Yes, but what is so wrong with that? And anyways he wants to teach us how to ride a horse. I want to learn how. If I feel him pushing me to much, I'll let him know. He's like a stranger to me anyways..


----------

